
Show HN: JamPad - akumpf
http://jampad.chaoscollective.org/?draw
======
lttlrck
Jampad?? That's UK slang for a certain sanitary towel.

~~~
akumpf
haha. thanks for the tip :)

------
sebg
I like the pen drop effect. It might be worth detecting the browser as when I
read the "put your finger on the screen" my hand actually moved to my laptop
screen. Then I realized it was probably for a mobile device and laughed as I
used the mouse.

~~~
mwctahoe
I did the same thing because my laptop at home is a swivel tablet, but I'm at
work and using a regular laptop. Definitely will try this out at home though I
like the simplicity of it.

------
slap_shot
Very nice! Reminds me of an early version FiftyThree's Paper!
(<http://www.fiftythree.com/paper>)

------
quesera
Quick bug report: X and Y are about 20% too high in mobile safari. Also
crashes mobile safari frequently.

Otherwise, fun. I like the pen drop effect.

~~~
akumpf
tested on an iPhone and iPad with mobile safari and I'm not getting that.
Curious to hear what your setup was.

~~~
quesera
Sorry, you're right. Mobile safari is fine.

Embedded UIWebViews have the problems I mentioned. Probably not much you can
do about that.

------
prezjordan
Very cute - any plans of open-sourcing?

~~~
akumpf
we'd love to!

The only thing is that we've been open sourcing all of our projects recently
(because people ask, and we love open source ourselves), but then no one seems
to truly care for it.

We're beginning to wonder if not open sourcing a project actually makes it
_more_ accessible since there is greater incentive to maintain it and
potentially offer it as a platform. thoughts?

all-in-all the code's not that complex. more a matter of planning, principle,
and investment. It took 2 professional dev/designers working on it for about a
week (came together in a day, then spent a few days tweaking it to run faster
and work on lots of screen sizes and devices). How do we recoup that cost? Or
is it just good vibes and press? :)

